# what brand of "Sam-e" is good?



## oryan707 (Dec 2, 2002)

hi i'm a canadian looking to order the anti-depressant Sam-e over the internet as it is not sold here. it is legal to order it in. But i'm unsure of what brand to get that has the most active ingredient, packaged in foil, 200mg tablet? Does anyone know about different brands? links to company web pages a +. thaks for your time.


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

I've never taken it, but I do know that Dr. Andrew Weil (an integrative medicine doc) has said something about it. Look up www.drweil.com and do a search for it.Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

I used it for a while and got good results...it was just too expensive to continue for long...I got mine at Walmart.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

I've read about SAM-e but never tried it because I am sensitive to the ingredients (allergies).Still interested, though, to know if it helps anyone so I'll keep checking back here to see how things are going.







Evie


----------

